# Stuffed Loin Pork.



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Our local meat market has these in pinwheel fashion with spinach, cheese, and whatever else they can cram in there. Had them last night as a matter of fact. Very good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Agree









What is your beet salad concoction?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Just a can of beets...
chill thoroughly then drain out all the beet juice 
add extra virgin olive oil, red wine vinegar, chopped
red onion and salt & pepper. Serve cold.

I made this cause I needed a fresh beet for another recipe
and didn’t have one - so I substituted with the beet juice.

This is what I needed the beet for...can you guess what it is? 
I betcha you can’t! :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know, but now I want Borscht!:biggrin2: I wonder if the roads are safe?:vs_whistle:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Dang, no wonder TK never has to put gas in her own car. I would probably wash and wax it too on every fill up, for meals like these.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Dang, no wonder TK never has to put gas in her own car. I would probably wash and wax it too on every fill up, for meals like these.


:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Made this today...Stuffed lion . . .


I thought we weren't supposed to eat those? :vs_worry:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^You’re probably the only one that caught that! :biggrin2:


----------



## cheeno (Aug 31, 2019)

*Set me a plate! mmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

cheeno said:


> *Set me a plate! mmmmmmmmm*


Ok! :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No guesses on this yet ?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> No guesses on this yet ?


Pork stew?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

How did you cook that? Whole loin or at least a big chuck, sliced after roasting? Did you remove some meat from the center or just force the meat back around the stuffing?


I caught the lion but was planning to be nice before someone else called you out.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colby...This is a great video on how to cut a loin of pork for stuffing.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...&sigb=132kao26b&sigt=121e6o2o9&sigi=12o1cbc27

my piece of pork was smaller than the piece in this video, ( it was probably
only 1 1/4 lb.) so I just filled one half and flipped the other half over...

You can also do it pin wheel style, but I
like a lot of stuffing in it. If you roll it pin wheel style you need to spread the
filling thinner. BTW I forgot to add the little can of sliced mushrooms that I 
had in the pantry.
Once you flip over the top then use butcher string to tie it all up.

After roasting cut the string and gently pull it off. Slice it as thick as you 
want it.
Chefs Note: once I cut it up, I use my kitchen hammer to pound it down a little.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Pork stew?


No, I’m going to do a separate thread on it called
Brunch, Norwegian Style.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> No, I’m going to do a separate thread on it called
> Brunch, Norwegian Style.


Just a WAG. Not enough stuff there for a stew.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought you were gonna say that I posted this here once before - was
actually worried that I did. :surprise:

Well, even if I did, there a lot of new members that have never seen it. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> How did you cook that? Whole loin or at least a big chuck, sliced after roasting? Did you remove some meat from the center or just force the meat back around the stuffing?
> 
> 
> I caught the lion but was planning to be nice before someone else called you out.


Colby, forgot to answer your question on cooking it.

350* for 45 minutes in a the same cast iron fry pan that I used
for the bacon. just drain out the bacon fat - don’t wash the pan,
a coating of bacon fat is a good thing.
place the pork in the pan and surround it with some chopped onion.

after 20 minutes (After onions brown) pour in broth around the pork.
For broth -
mix together about...
1 cup chicken broth
3/4 cup water
3 teaspoons dark brown sugar
3 teaspoons cider vinegar
3 teaspoons soy sauce.
salt and pepper.
continue roasting the pork that is surrounded with the broth.

When you remove it from the oven, place pork on cutting
board and let sit while you prepare the sauerbraten gravy.
lite fire under cast iron pan...
mix about 1 tablespoon of corn starch with about 1/2 cup
milk and pour into broth...simmer for a few minutes, stirring it
while you’re cutting pork...broth will thicken - the milk makes it
creamy. No need to strain it.


----------

